# RIP Templeton<3



## reebug (Feb 10, 2011)

My Templeton, he acquired 'Bug' for short  was my first rat and very dear to me. I rescued him from the local pet shop a week before I was due to leave for a sport comp for 2 weeks last year in June (2010). He was the tiniest in the group and all huddled in the corner of the cage, dirty, and scared. I took him home and there began a tale of love. He came with mum and I on our trip away for sport and spent the time in a flash hotel and coming out for little car trips every day. A big hit with many with his big ears and bright eyes. He grew quickly with the appetite of a horse and a seemingly bottomless tummy! Soon he grew into my big fat wavy-haired delight, Bug. Playful as anything and a spark for life you couldn't snuff out even if you tried, he would sit with me outside in the summer breeze and cuddle up in winter. I thought it was time to get him a friend and so again, quite unexpectedly, I stumbled across Reepicheep, left alone and being sold off for live food...

And then there were two. The boys got on like wildfire, playing and romping, sharing and chewing many holes in their beds to pop little noses through. The best of friends. Then one night I heard Bug sneeze.. I thought not much of it and just kept a watch. Soon it developed into quite a snuffle, and off to the vet we went. A course of antibiotics later and he was good as gold again and this time both the lads came for another trip away for sport and had the time of their lives feasting on pasta and goodies the whole drive. Not long after our return, Bug fell ill again with coughing and sneezing, another trip to the vet and course of injections, nothing was working.. Doc told me there wasn't much I could do, but assess him as time went on. So, we continued on. Some days down, others up. Slowly he began to lose weight and condition, I was finding it increasingly more difficult to keep him constant with food and he became thin and fragile, his breathing laboured and he was listless and tired all the time. His eyes weren't shiny and bright and his ears were down, he would lay on my hand sometimes and just drift away. My little man was fading. Just 3 days ago, I sat crying in the kitchen, my little man in my arms breathing deeply and fast, he was tired. It was time. 

Mum drove us to the vet and on the way he laid in my hands and I felt him bruxxing for the first time in weeks. I really did feel my heart break and now it's just not the same around here anymore. Little Reepie is sad too I know, we sit together and he just isn't the same, we miss our Bug.

I loved that little fellow, I always will, he's special.



View attachment 2573

Bug the night I brought him home 










Getting bigger, about 3 months old here 









Hot summers day on the ice cube bed.. but still can't resist a cuddle <3. Little Reepie not long after his arrival 








My all time favourite of my special little man and I<3


----------



## Rat Attack (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry for your loss  He sure was a handsome fellow


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Very sorry for you loss, it hurts more than any non rat owner might expect.


----------



## reebug (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, it really hurts to lose these little guys, they're special creatures who make such an impact on your life


----------



## sez-kg (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I just lost my baby to a respiratory infection. It's strange, I held her in my arms as she was leaving and she also started bruxxing


----------

